
Coronavirus vaccine could be ready in six months - prmph
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-11/coronavirus-vaccine-could-be-ready-in-six-months-times
======
mtmail
Other teams make similar claims. I'm glad to hear many teams around the world
work in parallel.

"Israeli scientists: 'In a few weeks, we will have coronavirus vaccine'"
[https://www.jpost.com/HEALTH-SCIENCE/Israeli-scientists-
In-t...](https://www.jpost.com/HEALTH-SCIENCE/Israeli-scientists-In-three-
weeks-we-will-have-coronavirus-vaccine-619101) The article now says April/7th,
but the URL including 'in-three-weeks' was submitted 40 days ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22472771](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22472771))

